

Yahoo locked me out of my email account - itry

When I created my Yahoo mail account 15 years ago, they forced me to put in an alternative email. Since I had none, I put in something like &quot;dont_have_another@anywhereintheworld.com&quot;. Today Yahoo told me that for security reasons I have to confirm my account via the alternative email &quot;don...@...&quot;. There was no way to circumvent this. So I clicked &quot;ok&quot;. Now Im locked out of it and someone who owns that domain has received a password reset mail for my account. Damn. There is a lot of memories in this account. I feel terrible.
======
dueprocess
Something similar happened to me recently. A Yahoo / rocketmail account I had
for over 10 years was suddenly closed. The reason was I hadn't used it for
awhile (about six months or so).

The thing is I used to pay for the premium version of Yahoo mail, I bought
domains from them, I had a paid Flickr account before - and they shut it all
down without warning.

Losing that Flickr account hurt the most. Lots of saved images were lost.

------
chrisBob
Do you mind if I ask where you are from? I have noticed that Yahoo mail is
very common in Asia, but I (almost) never see a @yahoo email in the US.

Short term I think contacting yahoo support is the only solution.

Long term I recommend spending the few dollars per year on a vanity domain for
your email. My last name is Stockbridge, and all of my personal emails have
been going to an @stockbridges.org email address for the last few years. My
dad set it up, and it just forwards to whatever you like. I have previously
used an account from my school's alumni association, but I have recently moved
to an @icloud account, and no one else can tell the difference.

I also know that a lot of people love using the web based email, but I am not
a fan, and one of the reasons is offline (or locked account) access to mail.
If I lost access to my mail account right now then I could change the
forwarding address, and be back in business in a few minutes since all of the
old messages are saved by my desktop mail client. Even gmail supports this
although it seems I am in a small minority that access gmail via their imap
server.

~~~
itry
Meanwhile, I _do_ use my own domain for my primary email account. But the
Yahoo mail has nostalgic value for me, because I have it for 15 years now.

~~~
pwg
If you do get back in (yahoo customer service) then I suggest you archive all
that nostalgic email out to your own system, so should this happen again, you
won't lose all the old email.

Yahoo allows either pop3 or imap (you may have to pay for yahoo premium to get
either) at which point you can extract out and archive all the old emails.

------
arhito
Sad to hear your story. I left my Yahoo mail and used GMail instead due to
Yahoo's policy of deactivating accounts that's never been opened for couple of
months. But I do hope you could retrieve your account as you said that it's
somehow valuable to you.

Maybe this links could help:

[https://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=200801272005...](https://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080127200514AA7xKWv)

[https://ph.help.yahoo.com/kb/yahoo-account/account-locked-
sl...](https://ph.help.yahoo.com/kb/yahoo-account/account-locked-
sln2069.html?impressions=true)

------
pwg
Do this from a Linux command line:

    
    
      nslookup anywhereintheworld.com
    

The result will be:

    
    
      ** server can't find anywhereintheworld.com: NXDOMAIN
    

Which means that domain happens to not exist, so no one received a password
reset for your account.

You'll have to contact yahoo (however you do that) to get this fixed. Posting
here does not count as "contacting yahoo".

Also, take this as a lesson learned. When you let someone else handle your
email for you, you live and die at that others whim.

~~~
itry
Its not literary "anywhereintheworld.com". Its some domain name I made up when
I signed up 15 years ago. Its taken now. It has some custom domain-parking-
spam on it. Whois gives something like
"lksjdfoiuwerkjsd@somespammerhidingcompany.com" as the contact email.

~~~
pwg
So if you know what the domain name is (obviously, how else would you know it
is now taken), then why the obfuscation with "somewhereintheworld.com"? Why
not just post the actual, albeit fake, domain?

Note, unless:

    
    
      1) an smtp server is actually listening at the domain (have you tested this?);
      2) is configured to receive any address at the domain;
    

Then your confirmation emails from yahoo are getting refused by the other
domain. So there is no guarantee the other domain has, or does not have, your
reset emails. In any case, unless you want to try to buy that other domain
just to get your own reset emails, you'll need to contact yahoo support, they
are the only ones who can help you now.

[edit: formatting]

~~~
itry
> Why not just post the actual, albeit fake, domain?

Privacy. The owner of that domain has my real name now. I dont want it linked
to my HN account.

> an smtp server is actually listening at the domain

How would you test that?

> is configured to receive any address at the domain

I sent an email from gmail to that domain. I did not get a bounce. So I guess
it is.

~~~
pwg
> > an smtp server is actually listening at the domain

> How would you test that?

telnet domain.com 25

And see if you get an SMTP response from a server. It would look something
like this:

220 domain.com ESMTP Postfix

After you connect, if you want to see if your email address is active, you can
try this (lines beginning with numbers are the server responses, you type the
non-numbered lines):

    
    
      helo yahoo.com
      250 domain.com
      mail from: afakename@yahoo.com
      250 2.1.0 Ok
      rcpt to: yourfakeemailname@thefakeyahooname.com
    

And you'll either get back:

550 5.1.1 <yourfakeemailname@thefakeyahooname.com>: Recipient address
rejected:

or

250 2.1.5 Ok

A 550 response means that your fake email address is not setup to receive
email. A 250 means that it is accepting email at the rcpt to: address.

